# Aire on BBC's 'The Missing'.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is anyone following The Missing on BBC?

In a scene last night (episode 3) I noticed the French detective (with the gammy leg) pull up by the river on a parking slot for motorhomes in has car (naughty Frenchman).

Well, I thought I'd investigate...

The series is set in the fictional French village of Chalons du Bois but it was actually filmed in Belgium at a little place called >Huy<.

Checked on CC-Infos and found the parking area on there....

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccia.php?numero=2329










Pete

...and no, I didn't have anything better to do and yes I must get out more :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Proper petite Hercule you are!

Thanks


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Pete

I noticed that in last nights episode. Thanks for the detective work.

David


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was too busy looking at the car!!!

cabby


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for that - we went though the town in September and had planned to stay at the aire. Unfortunately the access to it was closed off as the council were cutting back the trees.

I recognised the aire (and the hill-top fortress that we got a one second shot of) as soon as I saw it last night but couldn't remember where it was!

The town looked a nice place to wander round but we couldn't find a parking place large enough to stop. Maybe next time...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

C'est bon, Monsieur Poirot


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Sad lot really aren't we, when he parked up I shouted the wife to tell her the detective had parked in the spot for the aire.

Phil


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I noticed it as well and wondered where it was. Thanks Peejay for satisfying my curiousity.
peedee


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks from me too Pete :lol: 

But (extending the topic slightly) does anyone find the to-ing and fro-ing from 2006 to present day a bit disconcerting (and confusing) especially given the nature of the Plot which seems a but over-complicated?

And, when it finishes after another 5 episodes( 8O ) will we be saying "well that could've been told, done and dusted in a one hour session"??

(I'm quite enjoying it though :wink: )


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*missing*

yes we got very confused last night as to who was who and jumping back and forth in time. Maybe it will turn out like an Agatha Christie and they all did it! :roll: I did however comment that the bridge looked nice so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep noticed it as well and agree the to-ing and fro-ing is a wee bit confusing, but what a great series. 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We watched it , noticed the motorhome sign and wondered where it was.

The story line struck a chord as when our lad was a tiny tot , 30 odd years ago we lost him for a few minutes on the harbour front in Skiathos Greece ...it was the longest 10 minutes I can remember...........then after going to sleep last night while sleeping overnight I had a dream in which I worked out who was responsible for abducting the child in the tv program .....now I have to wait to see if the dream was right :lol: 

I won't share it ...it would ruin the surprise.


Isn't the human mind strange ......


Mike


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

We watched the first episode and then we looked at one another and we both said NO. What a load of tosh that could be over and done with in an hour as Tellbell says.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have not watched it.

However, what a response my Daughter and Son-In-Law got at dinner tonight (Family night tonight).

My Son-In-Law said, "Hey, I winder where that 'Chalons du Bois' is on that The Missing"

My Daughter said: "oh yes, I wonder"

My reply was........Well..........

TM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'Allo, it is I, Réne Francois Artois once more,

Edith and I 'ave now retired from the gassing of British numpties although we are still interested in seeing MotorhomeFacts visitors at our café.

I have to admit that the 'Missing' drama series is based on a true story of 'ow I and Edith took a young boy and hid along with the two British Airmen who we can't get rid of.

Although it seemed a good idea at the time, we wanted someone small to sweep the chimney, we are now regretting it.

He is growing up fast now and I defy you to find a more awkward teenager than he is at the moment.

Most of the time he's playing on his Smartphone or iPad, I blame Edith for buying them and spoiling him, and the rest of the time he's causing trouble.

Last week he stuck a potato up the exhaust pipe of Lieutenant Grubers little Tank just as he was going to the Cash and Carry and the potato broke a window of the Boulangerie when it shot out.

Then he took Yvette's knickers off the washing line and draped them over the pissoir in the town centre.

Yesterday he had a chat with Officer Crabtree and the poor man was a jabbering wreck because Oliver spoke such posh English and afterwards Crabtree began talking like Stanley Unwin.

Today I can see him up a ladder outside Edith's Mothers room and he's repeatedly shouting her name out loud and laughing heartily.

Does anyone know James Nesbitts telephone number so that I can get rid of the little swine and return him to his proper family?

If he's returned it'll stop you all having to watch another five episodes and having a right moan when the end is sooooooo disappointing – I've read the script!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Take more water with it Keith. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We watched that episode last night, curled up on the sofa. Alison said "Ooh look, an aire, that's quite nice, could go there". Armed with Sherlock peejay's detective work, I had this Google StreetView on my phone in 30 secs flat, twizzelling through 360 deg, saying "You're wish, dearest, ...":
http://goo.gl/NSLS0X

"Yes", she said.
"It's in Belgium", I said.
"Uh-huh", she said.

Just what does it take to impress women with technology nowadays? :-(

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

spykal said:


> We watched it , noticed the motorhome sign and wondered where it was.
> 
> The story line struck a chord as when our lad was a tiny tot , 30 odd years ago we lost him for a few minutes on the harbour front in Skiathos Greece ...it was the longest 10 minutes I can remember...........then after going to sleep last night while sleeping overnight I had a dream in which I worked out who was responsible for abducting the child in the tv program .....now I have to wait to see if the dream was right :lol:
> 
> ...


Mike

Write down the name and post it to.... well peejay, as its his topic.

That is the only we can be sure you were right......or wrong :lol:

Geoff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry to spoil it for you but it was the BUTLER wot did it mulaud s :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> "It's in Belgium", I said.
> "Uh-huh", she said.


What's wrong with Belgium?

It's just like France with better manners, better beer and no peages.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nothing. Nor did I suggest anything. Now you've asked, however, potholes.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

What's wrong with Belgium?






Don't forget to turn the sound up!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > "It's in Belgium", I said.
> ...


Have you never driven on their bump-bump-bump-bump-bump..........
motorways?

They have bugger all aires, few places to wildcamp and only have scenery off the flatlands 

Bruges is OK and some small towns...and the chocolate - I do not eat chocolate but it keeps Her happy(Thinks! - we have a made-in-Belgium chocolate company in Katowice)

Two points of view :wink:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *nicholsong wrote :-*They have bugger all aires, few places to wildcamp and only have scenery off the flatlands


You're not looking hard enough Geoff. :wink:

http://tinyurl.com/ndy9723

http://www.bipa.be/index_en.htm

Pete


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have TV and so haven't seen the programme but we've stayed on the aire a couple of times and really liked it. I remember lying in bad with a cup of tea looking out over the swans on the river and once, most surprisingly, two men in swimming caps swimming along at great speed. 

But yes, to concur with others, the roads are fairly hellish. There's no need to look for the border sign when driving from the Netherlands to Belgium - 5 metres in and the van starts shaking and you know you've arrived.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> > *nicholsong wrote :-*They have bugger all aires, few places to wildcamp and only have scenery off the flatlands
> 
> 
> You're not looking hard enough Geoff. :wink:
> ...


Pete

Like all generalisations they are useless.

We found a few places in the Belge Ardennes last year, but it is harder than France.

I looked at your first link and could not decipher what was a campsite(which we do not do) and what was an Aire.

From the second link in the Provinces of Namur and Luxembourg I counted abot 20.

I think the countryside north of that to be too flat - had to live in Cambridgeshire for one year and hated it.

And Belgian wine........? :lol:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are only two good things to come out of Belgium

1. Hank the Tank leaving for Germany
2. Leffe Blonde

Having said that there was a chap on the wildies forum called The Belgian (Leo) sadly no longer with us. Leo must have plotted every wild camping spot in Europe from Norway to Spain and his lifes work was to upload them to the wildies (and email them to me )


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,



> We found a few places in the Belge Ardennes last year, but it is harder than France.


Agreed, not as many as France but as long as you do a bit of research its surprising how many place syou can find.



> I looked at your first link and could not decipher what was a campsite(which we do not do) and what was an Aire.


None listed are campsites, they are all aires or motorhome friendly stoppovers. taken from CC-Infos, I can explain each pictorgram if needed.



> From the second link in the Provinces of Namur and Luxembourg I counted about 20.


I count a lot more than that, some are broken down further into several other spots if you hovver over the motorhome pictorgram.



> I think the countryside north of that to be too flat - had to live in Cambridgeshire for one year and hated it.
> 
> And Belgian wine........:lol:


I lived in Lincolnshire for many years so agree with you on that, I also hate Leffe Blonde :lol:

One thing we can all agree on, its a lot more motorhome friendly than GB. :wink:

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> One thing we can all agree on, its a lot more motorhome friendly than GB. :wink:
> 
> Pete


Pete

I agree that the Continent in general beats the UK for official parking, but UK beats some Continental countries for wildcamping.

I have parked at the edge of many English villages(out of sight of houses); down little lanes by rivers and up on the moors. And then there is Scotland where the wild is your oyster.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, a response that indicates Geoff has never strayed far off the Belgian Autoroutes and uses the wrong ones.
They ARE getting better only a few now have the expansion gaps left and many are as good as anything in France and don't empty your pockets to use them.

Aires are widespread, every one I've used has been free (unlike France!) and usually close to the town/village centre (unlike France!)

As for Cambridgeshire, yes it's flat but makes up for that with magnificent vistas and skys/sunsets to die for.

It also makes the scenery anywhere else look great. :roll:

This is how good it can look.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> What's wrong with Belgium?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have filmed on some of the roads we used in France this year - no need to turn the sound up.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Stanner - You should have filmed on some of the roads we used in France this year - no need to turn the sound up.

I have filmed on quite a few roads in France and never had the level of 'roughness (?)' or noise as the one in Belgium.

Where abouts in France are you finding roads as bad as the Belgium roads?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can vouch that air suspension is a good solution for Belgian roads <smug>

After a while you soon learn not to wince in anticipation as nothing happens.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Stanner - You should have filmed on some of the roads we used in France this year - no need to turn the sound up.
> 
> I have filmed on quite a few roads in France and never had the level of 'roughness (?)' or noise as the one in Belgium.
> 
> Where abouts in France are you finding roads as bad as the Belgium roads?


In various places in various departments on the western side this September.
Perhaps not major roads, but then I've never found all major Belgian roads to be as bad as many make them out to be.

It is possible to find bad roads everywhere, are you trying to tell me that ALL roads in Belgium are that poor?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have added "HUY" into our December trip. It only added 5 miles to the existing route.

It seems there are 3 parking areas for Motorhomes in Huy?.

Thanks PeeJay.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *teemyob wrote >-*It seems there are 3 parking areas for Motorhomes in Huy?.


I checked the other two out on streetview as well Trev. :wink:

Personally I'd give them a miss, one is just a Lidl carpark and the other one is next to what looks like a busy road and roundabout.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not that we can gloat over Belgian potholes. This is the M25 today, a Friday getaway to boot:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...5-pothole-closes-three-lanes-of-motorway.html

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

I had read the story elsewhere, but I loved the clip ......because, there is the M25 with 3 lanes closed and the only activity on the subsided hole is one man with a shovel - not a digger in sight  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Stanner - It is possible to find bad roads everywhere, are you trying to tell me that ALL roads in Belgium are that poor?

No, not all roads are that bad but the road surface we videoed is the N8, from the E40 motorway heading towards Ypres, and is a very busy major road in that area.

I've only visited Bruges and Ypres in Belgium so I've no idea what the majority of road surfaces are like in the rest of the country but the N8 is a terrible surface and doesn't exactly give me confidence that other roads are any better.

This is a post from a Member of the Caravan Cub a couple of years ago - 

'Bored with the French route from Calais south via Reims on A26 to Alsace, last year we tried heading down through Belgium and Luxembourg for a change. The roads were quite appalling, pot-holes, disintegrating surfaces and some of the scruffiest service areas I have ever seen. Never again. My teeth still rattle at the memory.'

I had a look at the route they would probably have taken and this is a picture taken from Google Maps of the A4(E411) motorway to Alsace and you can clearly see the grooved surface that causes the vibrating problem.

There are plenty of roads in the UK and abroad that are less than ideal but Belgium does seem to have more than its fair share of bad 'uns.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So that's it then!

Is Olly still alive?

Obviously Jimmy Nesbitt is going to carry on looking-another series beckons (Not another eight hours? :roll: )


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alison asked me half-way through what I was thinking, as I stared at the ceiling.

I answered I wish it would get a bloody move on.

Dave


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*missing*

Well the story certainly moved along at a pace unheard of in the series before.

At the end I thought "uh Oh" they've made the ending just like US TV series do, so it can go on and on and on (and on).

i wont bother next series as instead of thinking "how can we make a great series" they will be thinking how many more episodes can we string this out Anyway, the aires in Russia are too far for me to go on a fortnights holiday :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Telbell said : So that's it then! Is Olly still alive? Obviously Jimmy Nesbitt is going to carry on looking-another series beckons (Not another eight hours? :roll: )


It took us a re watch to fathom it but we got there in the end.

Olly is dead, he was always dead, killed in the house....we saw the blood.

At the end Tony (Nesbitt) has finally flipped and is still searching for his dead son in Russia. It took a while for us to realise that the image drawn in the frost had been drawn by Tony himself .

The next Missing series will be about new characters with a new story line.

I doubt we will watch..........bring on Broadchurch






Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Overall it was ok but far too long. They could have comfortably got it all in about 4 episodes.

Jury is out whether to bother with the sequel or not. If Nesbit is in it he needs to cut down on the OTT facial expressions. 

Pete


----------

